# Efflorescence not coming off brick (pics)



## concrete_joe (Oct 6, 2014)

maybe try Sulfamic Acid Cleaner, small powder plastic can from hd or lo's.
that white may be deeper than just surface color, thus your scrubbing just isnt removing enough material to rid the white crud.

if you use small screwdriver on a small spot, how deep does that white go?

muriatic acid is also something to look at but be careful as it can change the color of brick.

a time consuming task but that wall is relatively small, might need to stain every brick and then seal it good.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Custom masonry cleaner is pretty mild. Is the efflorecence soft and chalky or hard and crystalline?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Once again the ads are covering the copy. Can't see or read most of the OP's offering.

The ads have also been displaying in Chinese for days.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

if those are hardened carbonate salts, its going to be a tough job,,, we've had luck using steel brushes on grinders followed by [email protected] w/turbo nozzle


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

our govt $ @ work: http://www.gsa.gov/portal/content/111810 - no surprise, huh ?


----------



## jelly (Oct 19, 2007)

In some spots it's thick hard and crystallined. Wonder if it could be lime run. Either way, going to be a big job.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Try 101 Lime solvent since you have access to ProSoCo.


----------



## jelly (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Just an update.. Tried Prosoco custom masonry cleaner $22 and did not effect the efflorescence. Had a local mason suggest Aldon chemicals. They have a two part process to remove efflorescence. Spent $87 on two products and follow their directions.... Did not even sent the efflorescence. Not sure what to do at this point. Only other option I heard was to grind it off but not site I want to go this route because of all the effort it's going to take. Hope none of you have this problem because it's not going to be easy to remove.


















https://vimeo.com/112098699









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelly (Oct 19, 2007)

Wanted to add that dealing with customer service at Proseco and Aldon Chem was night and day. Proseco's phone and email contact was one click away. Called and they asked that I send pictures of my job. They analyzed and got back to me within one day and I was able to return the unopened chemicals that on the other hand, trying to find a contact number or email to Aldon is impossible. It's not posted anywhere which was extremely frustrating to me. On top of that, they would not except the unopened product I purchased. Not toe room Aldon Chemical website is cumbersome and frustrating to navigate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

jelly said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. Just an update.. Tried Prosoco custom masonry cleaner $22 and did not effect the efflorescence. Had a local mason suggest Aldon chemicals. They have a two part process to remove efflorescence. Spent $87 on two products and follow their directions.... Did not even sent the efflorescence. Not sure what to do at this point. Only other option I heard was to grind it off but not site I want to go this route because of all the effort it's going to take. Hope none of you have this problem because it's not going to be easy to remove.
> View attachment 91745
> View attachment 91746
> View attachment 91747
> ...


 
Hate to even post this after seeing that wall.

http://www.buildwithbrick.com/brick-university/?faq=10


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Now that I see what you are dealing with, you need to solve the problem before you bother trying to remediate the symptoms. That appears to be a retaining wall or free standing wall. Either way you are getting moisture into the wall somehow. Fix that, then worry about the efflorecence or you are just wasting time and money.


----------



## concrete_joe (Oct 6, 2014)

Canarywood1 said:


> Hate to even post this after seeing that wall.
> 
> http://www.buildwithbrick.com/brick-university/?faq=10


its an interesting read and a tad confusing.

if water movement + evaporation causes it, then why is the problem worse in winter when evaporation slows? is it because the water move more slowly when outside temps drop?


and this statement:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Efflorescence is never limited to what you can see on the surface of masonry. It starts inside the masonry, and it REMAINS inside the masonry, for years, if not indefinitely. [/FONT]


there is in fact a limited amount of salts in the masonry, thus it cant last forever if its moving to the surface and you keep removing it.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Where do trees come from, Joe? The salts in the wall combined with water and (mainly) CO2 are what the efflorescence is (or can be, there are various types), so it can go on for years and years.


----------



## concrete_joe (Oct 6, 2014)

Tscarborough said:


> Where do trees come from, Joe? The salts in the wall combined with water and (mainly) CO2 are what the efflorescence is (or can be, there are various types), so it can go on for years and years.


what % of the masonry (by weight or by volume) is salts? i am just saying, there's limited amount of salts there, no??


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Think of the salts as the catalyst in the process, most of the result is out of the air and water. That is why on a properly detailed masonry wall after the first blush of efflorescence from building it it is not generally an issue. Water intrusion+salts (in the mortar and masonry units)+temperature differentials=efflorescence.


----------

